# Siberian Husky eye color probability



## Xerxes (Dec 8, 2011)

Hello, guys!

A male of my litter of huskies recently opened eyes. His eyes are one blue and one brown and EACH of them with a spot of the opposite color (blue eye with a small brown spot and brown eye with a blue spot)! Can anyone please tell me if this speaks for any problem in breeding- close breeding or something else; is this a pure breed? What is the probability for such an occurence (I've read that for one such eye the probability is 2-4%)? Will this pup be accepted to dog shows (this just asking)?
The father is not one of my dogs, he's a friend's dog.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Parti colored eyes are acceptable per the Siberian Husky FCI standard. My male Aussie has a blue dot in one of his brown eyes, there is no issue with it and it is common in the breed.


----------



## Bones (Sep 11, 2009)

Shouldn't you know this stuff before you breed the dogs? :doh:


----------



## Xerxes (Dec 8, 2011)

Sorry, here in Bulgaria, I've never seen such a pup. Anyways- any ideas on the chance?


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

I've seen those eyes before on huskies and border collies, so I wouldn't worry much


----------



## stationgirl (Nov 18, 2011)

There is a gene in purebred huskies that creates this, A high percentage of Huskies in Australia have the blue eyes or one blue eye. You can still show a pup witha blue eye.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

stationgirl said:


> There is a gene in purebred huskies that creates this, A high percentage of Huskies in Australia have the blue eyes or one blue eye. You can still show a pup witha blue eye.


The OP is referring to parti-eye (i.e. one blue eye, one brown eye but the brown eye has part of the eye with another color) dogs not bi-eye dogs (one blue eye, one green eye)
parti-eyed -one blue/one brown with blue









bi-eyed









any eye color in Siberian's is accepted per the standard. 
Siberian's are known for three separate eye problems:


> These are hereditary or juvenile cataracts, corneal dystrophy, and progressive retinal atrophy.


Not associated with eye color


----------

